# The result of a BYB!!!



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so so sorry. It just is awful when we lose a furry friend. I know how it feels the decision to let one go is so hard. You made the right call though. I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He will always be with you. :angel:


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. Making that decision is the hardest thing we can do. I am so glad that this then tiny neglected pup grew up to know what LOVE means... many never do. Bless your heart for stopping...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so so sorry. You did the right thing and there is no way you failed him. You took him in, gave him a life full of love and care that he didn't have before. You gave him a chance that he wouldn't have had otherwise because of his breed. And finally you made an unselfish decision to stop his suffering and put his wel-being in front of yourselves. How could you have failed him?

I have a pit bull who was left in our yard that is no doubt from a BYB. She has terrible allergies to just about everything. She also has the biggest heart in any dog I've ever met and hasn't met a living thing she doesn't love yet.
My family (who used to buy in to the hype) now says that those who let a pit bull in to their lives get in return a love and devotion like no other.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You gave him a life full of love and happiness, and he gave you all his love in return. At the end you were there with him to give him the last, loving, most costly gift of all. He was a huge part of your lives, and grief is not only for the human friends we lose. I wish I had words to help, but I have been there myself, and I know something of that pain. But you did not fail him in any way - you saved him over and over again, and so managed to give him years of joyous life, and a peaceful, easy passing.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so very sorry for your loss.

my son has a red nose pitt girl who is the sweetest most loving and well trained dog.

i am glad that you all gave kojo such a good forever home. and i'm glad he gave you all such love.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Life's path often includes tremendous joy and pain! You are so blessed to have brought the joy into his preciuos young life! Smile as you know now, Kujo is running free of any health issues or pain and he secure with the love for the both of you!


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind works. I just needed to make sure other thought we did the right thing. Even tho my vet said it was the best for him and it would have most likely happend again. If we could get him to stop seizuring. I know with time I will get better right now its just hard. Sometimes I wish the BYB could have seen how much kojo,are family and friends sufffered. Kojo never met a stranger and love all animals. He is missed by so many people.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not only has he enriched all your lives, he has been an ambassador for the PB breed. Good dog, Kojo - sleep well.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

What a lucky dog Kojo was to have found you! You gave him a good life, and you did what was best for him when he was suffering. Your feelings of guilt are normal. Give it time and you will come to see that you did the right thing for Kojo, no matter how difficult it was for you.
Hugs.
Vivienne


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for Kojo, you and your husband. You should have no guilt, Kojo seemed to be suffering on and off and you did all you could do. Thank God for you! Kojo may have never experienced what he did with you and your husband. And you two were probably even more lucky to have had such a loving dog. It is truely heartbreaking that dogs are "fads" for so many people and that its no big deal just to discard them and not have another thought after.....

Your pain will ease, just think of the fond memories and remind yourself what a good person you are for taking in this special boy and giving him light when he was left in the dark. 

I am thankful you shared your story - I too wish BYB's had a heart. 

Rest In Peace Kojo.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Putting him to sleep was the kind and responsible thing to do to end his suffering. I am sure he was so thankful for the time he had with your family.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You did not fail him. You saved him!! The people who bred him failed him. He had a wonderful, kind and very loving home with you! He was blessed to have found a family to love him so much. I am so sorry for you and your husbands loss! He was a beautiful dog, and spread so much love in his too short life. Rest easy big guy.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. The loss of a pet is REAL grief. The painful decision you had to make was the last loving thing you could do for him. I know your pain....


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

RIP Kojo! I am so sorry for your loss. You were his angel even if only for a short time.


----------

